# Look like rain again, Will I ever get to try my new clubs?



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Just about the time my wife gets off work we are expecting a good storm. That make three times in a row for me not getting out with the new gear. We have and indoor driving range in town, Guess it will have to do. Anyone elses parade getting rained on AGAIN! lol all for fun! C/C


----------



## Banhouse (Jun 22, 2009)

Haha I couldn't agree more buddy. I played Lido Beach about 2 weeks ago and the course was worse than Bethpage was this weekend (hard to believe I know). The worst is since your right next to the beach, the weather was perfect for mosquitos and on the 13th hole, I shot pretty much into a swamp, went to hit my ball and as i took a step towards my ball, i was mauled by about 20 mosquitos and i ran about a yard and they stopped. I did that about 3 times before i grapped my pitching wedge ready to hit, ran into it, took a quick hit and ran out. It was actually my best approach of the day haha.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Lol, I swear sometimes it seems like the bugs are out for blood! we have a cabin down by detroit lakes minnesota about 45 min east of fargo and that is the state bird. with all the wetlands around there I sometimes feel like a donor. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

are being one with nature during a round ISNT ALWAYS A GOOD THING!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I did it! my first round with the new clubs. WOW what a difference in feel, It was almost effortless. Can I go again? Only downer was getting paired up with a griper. I should have brought the crackers and cheese! Oh well all for fun! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sounds like the clubs work well good luck on a better partner next time round.


----------



## Banhouse (Jun 22, 2009)

weather is supposed to finally clear up by the weekend. Hopefully I can get a round in on saturday


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Went out again this morning, Met two great guys and had a pleasing round. I had bought calloway big bertha warbird 5wood with a sock for $18 at a local shop(metal shaft). The new set of clubs I bought had a ping graphite shatf and grip, So I removed the metal shaft from the 5 wood head and cusotm fit the graphite shaft to it. I was hitting it great really like the outcome of the job. Go Me! Hope you can get out on sat.Banhouse. 

We have a newer course up here that has three practice holes for five dollars, two par threes and a par four. on the otherside of the club house is a nine hole, but how fun to just go hit a quick three holes for $5 Ok I am just rambling now. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

three holes for $5 thats pretty good do a lot of us course have that?


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

It is the first one I have ever seen! It is called Osgood you can see it at fargogolf.net. All the public courses in fargo are owned by the parks district(5 in all I think) and soon to be one in west fargo. They usually have a great deal if you get a membership( its like $500 for the three of you choice) pretty cool! I use to work at on in north carolina called The Nuese,Real nice course! C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Glad you finally got to use the new clubs. The forum's mental health department is still under construction. :laugh:


----------



## Banhouse (Jun 22, 2009)

What type of clubs did you get?


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey banhouse I have a detailed list on the last page of the photos of your clubs thread. In short a set of big bertha Irons 3-9, pw,sw,a big bertha 9w and a ping pal magnese/bronze putter + bag and 2 dozen nike balls for $150.
oh ya and a ping 350 series graphite shaft with a grip on it, I took a big b 5 wood(metal shaft) and put the 5 wood head on the ping graphite shaft. Works great! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

custom cluber said:


> It is the first one I have ever seen! It is called Osgood you can see it at fargogolf.net. All the public courses in fargo are owned by the parks district(5 in all I think) and soon to be one in west fargo. They usually have a great deal if you get a membership( its like $500 for the three of you choice) pretty cool! I use to work at on in north carolina called The Nuese,Real nice course! C/C


Thats pretty cool how you can chose three course for the membership. I'd get one if they did something like that over here because i dont like always playing the same course but if i brought a membership you'd want to get your moneys worth, so having three course to play would be ideal


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I intend on getting a membership next year so I can brush up for the open! Had a few tornado's touch down just north of town tonite, no one was hurt! Alot of flood damage though.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

wow that would make for an interesting weekend that one thing we dont have to worry to much about in my corner of the world.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Ya kinda funny like that. Is there anything that you guys do experience that we don't(weather wise)? About three years ago me my oldest and my wife watched on pass a few hundred yards in front of our house, Talk about a rush!
C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

we get some exterma heat in summer and bush fires are a major issue this year we had one of our worst fires ever in my state victoria and it killed about 200 poeple and destroyed countless homes and al the rest. up the top end of oz there can be tornados (cyclones is what we call them).


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

How about the threat of dingo's stealing your kids, I saw a news cast on the fire you mentioned. Amazing how fire lives and breath. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

this one didnt just live and breath it ate everything in its path


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I have been in small brush fires that lost control, and they were hot! I suppose this thread is close to being off topic soon so I will talk about the new clubs. It seems the more I read and try to improve the worse I do on the course. But I really like the way the calloways hit. Much better than the lower end Knights I was using before. 
I was looking at a swing trainer at the store today, It's a platform with a horizontal arm to a vertical on with a fixed ball on it. You swing and watch the direction of the ball to see if it was hooked , sliced, or rifgt on. Only about 15 dlrs. might pick it up just for a review. C/C


----------

